# Wooden Bike: Carved in Japan



## Rooster1 (2 Jul 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-28122309

*From boats to bikes: Japan's last craftsmen families*


Throughout history, businesses have been handed down through generations.

And in some cases they stay in the same family for hundreds of years.

But how do they adapt and survive?

The BBC's Rupert Wingfield Hayes meets the last in a long line of craftsmen in Japan, who has transferred his skills from building boats to producing bicycles.


----------



## cisamcgu (2 Jul 2014)

What a lovely man !


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2014)

20,000 dollars. I would hate to think what the boat costs.

Steve


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> 20,000 dollars. I would hate to think what the boat costs.
> 
> Steve


He hasn't even sold his first one yet!


----------



## MitchMan (4 Jul 2014)

The Japanese, when they put their mind to something really have an amazing attention to detail.

MitchMan


----------



## MikeG (4 Jul 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## iamRayRay (26 Sep 2014)

Wow... gorgeous bike - such awesome craftmanship


----------



## Ganymede (26 Sep 2014)

I thought it was quite funny when he said it weighed the same as a carbon bike. I mean... wood... mostly carbon, no?!

Beautiful thing - I hope he finds someone to pass his skills on to.


----------

